# The Sidewinder



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I got a bit of inspiration today to make a slingshot that's as accurate as a pistol, is small/portable, and that you still use like a slingshot... not like a crossbow.
So I came up with the "Sidewinder" concept slingshot... I know, I know, it's _really_ ugly... but this thing can shoot the eyes out of a fly at 20 meters.
It's super easy to build since it uses commonly available stuff to make it from... and IF I or anybody wanted to make it pretty... all they'd have to do is make an ergonomic wooden grip with carved thumb support (like a competition .22 pistol) and polish the steel.
Being a concept build, I didn't think it neccessary to go overboard prettying it up. The concept works (perfectly and super accurately)... so a later build may look nicer... if I ever decide to do it... hey why fix what ain't broken!?!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That's kuna confusing... Could you explain more? Thanks


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good try! 
Acctualy you can aim with a regular slingshot the same way using the forktip as a sight So basically we dont need all this sighting thing.However with regular slngshot alot depends how you release the pouch so a rotating handle is nice to have .
Are those tubes on it? How did you attached? What do you mean shoot a fly at 20 meters how accurate you shhot with a regular slingshot?


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Being a concept build, I didn't think it neccessary to go overboard prettying it up. The concept works (perfectly and super accurately)... so a later build may look nicer... if I ever decide to do it... hey why fix what ain't broken!?!


Sounds like you subscribe to one of my mottos - "the next one will be better !" Very nice - I shall have to rummage my junk pile again...

Take care
- Tony -


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

hoooolly ... !!... it looks kind'a







.. diferent







... and cool







... and complicated







... and nice.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Caster Swivel is very innovative.I am partial to wood slingshots, but good thinking!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

interesting, a horizontal slingshot that shoots vertically, since your sighting system doesn't swivel with the forks how effective is it?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Good try!
> Acctualy you can aim with a regular slingshot the same way using the forktip as a sight So basically we dont need all this sighting thing.However with regular slngshot alot depends how you release the pouch so a rotating handle is nice to have .
> Are those tubes on it? How did you attached? What do you mean shoot a fly at 20 meters how accurate you shhot with a regular slingshot?


True you aim similarly... but by having two aiming points it helps to handle elevation and windage much like regular gun sights... and with the self centering made possible by the caster swivel, it takes some of the skill out of the aiming equation.
With a regular slingshot, like a Chief AJ QP or the like, I can hit a gallon size plastic milk jug about 50% from 60'... using this rig I just hit 20 for 20 at 75'.
And using my #3 ergo designed specifically for vertical shooting style, I can hit 15 out of 20 at 75' on a gallon detergent bottle (wore out the milk jugs).

Even though the Sidewinder is ugly as ****... I can shoot it _almost_ as accurately as I can with my Beretta 92F... when I used to be a Deputy Sheriff, I was "Expert Marksman" certed for the pistol, and a Sniper with SERT with the rifle.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Rube Goldberg is alive and well!!!! I love seeing tinkering like that! Using regular household items you rigged up something that is accurate, different, really Butt ugly, but if she shoots well ,who cares? Good job Bud!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I reeeeaally like it ! Reminds me of something Mad Max would pull out of his trunk ! Cool shooter!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Great thinking "out of the box". Well done...and like Flatband said, if you're accurate with it, doesn't matter what anyone thinks.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

That's totally cool. Very steam punk. I'll vote for it in the next slingshot of the month if it comes up as an option.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like it! That looks like an inverted version of a wacky project I am building that I described a few months ago. I would love to see video of it shooting. When something is ugly, then it can only be judged on performance.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Man that thing is whacked out!
but nice idea!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks cool as heck! \\









. . . Very Travis Bickle


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I tried to take a video... the camera I'm using takes great stills, but it's video function is crap. The picture is so dark and grainy you can't hardly even tell what's going on.
I'll have to buy a new video camera, I guess, if I want to shoot videos... not sure that'll go over to well with the Long Haired General, she thinks I already spend to much money on "stupid stuff"!


----------



## Seventh_He4ven (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome design, a Walle slingshot. Would like to see it in action


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like it!


----------

